# republika



## Encolpius

Zdravím, slovo republika má i velmi zvláštní význam, jehož definici jsem ovšem nenašel v žádném sliovníku, ale na moje překvapení v překladači Google se český výraz "celá republika" překládá jako "the entire country"... *(1) *Jak byste definovali tento význam slova republika? Nemýlím-li se, používá se pouze v kontextu "celá republika", nenapadá mě jiná kolokace a hlavně *(2) *neznamená to pouze "Česko"? Lze použít kolokaci celá republika i v kontextu jiné republiky? Asi ne, ale chci mít jistotu. Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Tak slovo republika vzniklo z res publica = věc veřejná.
Význam je, že to označuje státní zřízení založené na demokracii.
Republiku lze používat jako označení pro stát. "Naše republika je krásným místem pro život."
Republika označuje vždy celou zemi. Česká republika, Slovenská republika atd.
V našem případě označuje Česko, ale zde pozor na lidi, kteří toto označení nemají rádi (Kde je Morava? Kde je Slezsko?).


----------



## bibax

Encolpius má na mysli speciální použití, jako např. ve větách:

Ví to celá republika. Směje se mu celá republika.
Celá republika chtěla, abych vyhrála zlato - tak tady ho máte ...
Ze zahrady jim ukradli štěně, teď po něm pátrá celá republika ... 
apod.

Republikou bez dalšího upřesnění je zde myšlena výlučně naše země, přeneseně její obyvatelstvo. Podle mé teorie to vzniklo na základě hesel jako "Republiku si rozvracet nedáme", "Republice více práce, to je naše agitace", apod. Napomohl tomu i rozhlas svým ranním pozdravem "Dobré ráno, republiko!" (tehdy to ovšem bylo Československo). Možná se v MLR kdysi také ráno linul z dráťáků pozdrav "Jó reggelt, köztársaság!".


----------



## Hrdlodus

A samozřejmě, pokud bude kontext o jiné republice, jde o danou republiku.
Například demokratickou republiku KLDR.

"Jak se Ti žije v KLDR?"
"Hele, nemůžu si stěžovat."


----------



## morior_invictus

Encolpius said:


> *(1) *Jak byste definovali tento význam slova republika? *obyvatelé žijící v dané autonomní (částečně autonomní) politické a územní jednotce   *Nemýlím-li se, používá se pouze v kontextu "celá republika",... *Nemýlíte se. *=_ hyperbolické slovní spojení_* = úplně každý, všichni (obyvatelé republiky)*
> *(2) *neznamená to pouze "Česko"? *Ne.* Lze použít kolokaci celá republika i v kontextu jiné republiky? *Ano. Může to znamenat přinejmenším i Slovensko. Pokud to řekne Čech v České republice, znamená to "všichni" (obyvatelé Česka), pokud to řekne Slovák v Slovenské republice, znamená to "všichni" (obyvatelé Slovenska).*
> (Čech v České republice: ) "Jejich dům byl tak plný, že tam byla asi celá republika." *≠ *"V jejich domě bylo 10 512 922 obyvatel s českým občanstvím."
> (Čech v České republice: ) "Ta měla v posteli asi celou republiku!"*=*"Je dost promiskuitní." / "Promiskuita je její druhé jméno."
> (Slovák v Slovenské republice: ) "Celá republika vie aký si sprostý." *= *"To ví snad každý, že chápavost ti dala sbohem již při narození."
> (Slovák / Čech v Helénské republice: ) "Nemáte chleba? Co tu byla ráno nakupovat celá republika?" *= *"Nemáte chleba? Co tu byl ráno nakupovat každý v Řecku?"


----------



## bibax

> (2) neznamená to pouze "Česko"? _*Ne.*_ Lze použít kolokaci celá republika i v kontextu jiné republiky? _*Ano. Může to znamenat přinejmenším i Slovensko. Pokud to řekne Čech v České republice, znamená to "všichni" (obyvatelé Česka), pokud to řekne Slovák v Slovenské republice, znamená to "všichni" (obyvatelé Slovenska).*_


Tady musíme ovšem rozlišovat.

1) v České republice asi žádný novinář nenapíše "Z budapešťské ZOO uletěl vzácný papoušek, teď po něm pátrá celá republika." Mohlo by to totiž znamenat, že přiletěl k nám 'z tej uherskej strany' a my teď po něm pátráme. Téměř určitě napíše "... teď po něm pátrá celé Maďarsko" (míněno všichni Maďaři, metonymie). Ergo "celá republika" se užívá jen v případě České republiky ("z pražské ZOO uletěl papoušek ... pátrá celá republika").

2) Encolpius se jistě neptá, zda se slovo republika v tomto speciálním významu používá i v jiných jazycích než v češtině. To obecně nemůžeme vědět. Já například netuším, jestli lze v Maďarsku maďarsky říci "az egész köztársaság" (celá republika) místo normálního "egész Magyarország". Z dotazu ovšem usuzuji, že se to v maďarštině nepoužívá. Naopak si můžeme být téměř jisti, že podobně jako my výraz "celá republika" používají Slováci, neboť to má kořeny v bývalém Československu. S jistotou také můžeme říci, že Britové neřeknou anglicky "teď po něm pátrá celá republika".

3) je otázka, jestli Čech v cizině řekne (česky) "celá republika" a co tím vlastně myslí. Domnívám se, že pokud to řekne, tak tím ze zvyku myslí naši republiku. Např. v Charvátsku u moře potkává samé Čechy, což komentuje slovy "Tady je snad celá republika". Jistě tím nemyslí Charvátskou republiku. Dost pochybuji, že by Čech (Slovák) v cizině použil "celá republika" ve významu místní republika, spíš řekne např. "Tady snad nakupuje celé Řecko".


----------



## francisgranada

Súhlasím s Bibaxom. Snáď len toľko, že v maďarčine namiesto "egész Magyarország" sa v takých pípadoch väčšinou povie "az egész ország" (približne "celá krajina"). "Az egész köztársaság" znie divne aj mne, zrejme sa nepoužíva. V slovenčine sa používa, i keď podľa mňa tomu výrazu konkuruje "celý štát", prípadne "celá krajina".  V románskych jazykoch neviem, ale "tutta la repubblica" som v taliančine v takom význame nepočul, spontánne by som povedal "tutta l'Italia", prípadne "tutto il paese" (celá Itálie, celá krajina). 

Zdá sa mi, že ten úzus má naozaj české korene. Slová typu země/krajina z historického hľadiska v prípade Česka by boli nejednoznačné, resp. by mohli znamenať len časť republiky; podobne aj "celé Čechy". V prípade (niektorých) iných krajín vznik "novodobého" štátu zrejme nie je tak úzko sojený so vznikom štátneho zriadenia "republika".

Pre zaujímavosť, v minulosti sa na Slovensku v maďarčine používal termín "republika" (_sic_, nie köztársaság) pre označenie (prvej) Československej republiky. Podľa mňa aj to poukazuje na asociáciu/prepojenie termínu "republika" s českosl. štátom.


----------



## morior_invictus

bibax said:


> Tady musíme ovšem rozlišovat.  V pořádku. Tak se tedy pojďme podívat co tady podle Vás musíme rozlišovat a jestli jsem *stejné* rozlišení nedodržel i já ve svém příspěvku:
> 
> 1) v České republice asi žádný novinář nenapíše "Z budapešťské ZOO uletěl vzácný papoušek, teď po něm pátrá celá republika." To tu ani nikdo nenaznačoval.  Mohlo by to totiž znamenat, že přiletěl k nám 'z tej uherskej strany' a my teď po něm pátráme.  Téměř určitě napíše "... teď po něm pátrá celé Maďarsko"  (míněno všichni Maďaři, metonymie). Ergo "celá republika" se užívá jen v případě České republiky ("z pražské ZOO uletěl papoušek ... pátrá celá republika").  nebo (cituji se): *Ano. Může to znamenat přinejmenším i Slovensko.* To jest, české noviny napíší: "Z bratislavské ZOO uletěl papoušek ... pátrá po něm celá republika." (tj. pátrá po něm celé Slovensko. Nikdo by se zde nezamýšlel nad případným přeshraničním průletem zmíněného opeřence). Dále píšu (myslel jsem, že čtete s porozuměním, bibaxi ): *Pokud to řekne Čech v České republice, znamená  to "všichni" (obyvatelé Česka), pokud to řekne Slovák v Slovenské  republice, znamená to "všichni" (obyvatelé Slovenska). *V této větě jsem už narážel na nejběžnější používání daného slovního spojení a tedy ne "v kontextu jiných republik."
> 
> 2) Encolpius se jistě neptá, zda se slovo republika v tomto speciálním významu používá i v jiných jazycích než v češtině. To obecně nemůžeme vědět.  Toto tu zase nikdo nenaznačoval. Které příspěvky jste četli?  Také bych si dával pozor na prohlášení typu "jistě." Já například netuším, jestli lze v Maďarsku maďarsky říci "az egész köztársaság" (celá republika) místo normálního "egész Magyarország". Z dotazu ovšem usuzuji, že se to v maďarštině nepoužívá. Naopak si můžeme být téměř jisti, že podobně jako my výraz "celá republika" používají Slováci, neboť to má kořeny v bývalém Československu. S jistotou také můžeme říci, že Britové neřeknou anglicky "teď po něm pátrá celá republika". Toto vlákno jistě není o tom zda se dané spojení používá také v Litevské / Lotyšské / Estonské / Finské / Portugalské či jiné republice a také ne o případných překladech v tom kterém jazyce.
> 
> 3) je otázka, jestli Čech v cizině řekne (česky) "celá republika" a co tím vlastně myslí. Domnívám se, že pokud to řekne, tak tím ze zvyku myslí naši republiku. Např. v Charvátsku u moře potkává samé Čechy, což komentuje slovy "Tady je snad celá republika". Jistě tím nemyslí Charvátskou republiku. Dost pochybuji, že by Čech (Slovák) v cizině použil "celá republika" ve významu místní republika, spíš řekne např. "Tady snad nakupuje celé Řecko". Právě proto jsou v mém posledním příkladu: *palce dolů. *"Celá republika" si jak jsem již výše zmínil neumím představit v jiném kontextu než je Slovenská či Česká republika.


----------



## bibax

Tak tedy sorry.

Zaujala mě hlavně ta lakonická odpověď *Ne* ("... neznamená to pouze "Česko"? _*Ne*_"). Já bych stejně lakonicky odpověděl *Ano (znamená)*. V českých novinách bych výraz "celá republika" nečekal dokonce ani v případě Slovenska ("Z bratislavské ZOO uletěl papoušek ... pátrá po něm celá republika." ). V historickém kontextu se to samozřejmě týká Československa.

Na tomto dotazu je zajímavé zjištění, že si tuto zvláštnost češtiny (slovenštiny) Čechové (Slováci) pravděpodobně vůbec neuvědomují. Musí je na to upozornit cizinec.


----------



## francisgranada

Okrem toho, že "republika" v tomto ponímaní je akýsi ekvivalent Československa, resp. dnes Česka alebo Slovenska, je tu aj iný dôvod prečo to slovo nemožno aplikovať na inú krajinu. Človek vo všeobecnosti obyvateľstvo nejakej krajiny  nestotožňuje práve s aktuálnym polickým režimom. Tzn. ak by sme to slovo chceli aplikovať pre inú krajinu, museli by sme najprv rozmýšľať o tom, či daná krajina je vôbec republikou ... _Eo ipso_ "republika" v tomto zmysle nemá všeobecnú platnosť, napr. spomínaného uleteného papouška v Španielsku by ťažko hľadala celá republika ... (skôr celé kráľovstvo).


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> ... museli by sme najprv rozmýšľať o tom, či daná krajina je vôbec republikou ...


  Je to fakt zvláštní, že se v češtině používá politický termín k vyznačení fyzického území. Kdyby ten vzácný a zřejmě hodně zcestovalý papoušek uletěl třeba u nás v Albionu, těžko by ho hledala "celá monarchie", ač si  docela dobře dovedu představit Královnu, jak stojí  uprostřed pole ve wellingtonkách a tvídu, s šátkem na hlavě a s dalekohledem, a vedle ní chotě Prince Philipa s nabitou puškou ...


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji všem, opravdu zajímavé a profesionální komentáře. 



bibax said:


> ... 2) Encolpius se jistě neptá, zda se slovo republika v tomto speciálním významu používá i v jiných jazycích než v češtině....



Encolpius se ptá, ale je jen málo tak dobrých fór (kvalitní, aktivní a liberální), jako tady ta česká....stejně by to nepochopili....



francisgranada said:


> ... Az egész köztársaság" znie divne aj mne, zrejme sa nepoužíva. ...



Přesně tak. 



bibax said:


> ...  Na tomto dotazu je zajímavé zjištění, že si tuto zvláštnost češtiny (slovenštiny) Čechové (Slováci) pravděpodobně vůbec neuvědomují. Musí je na to upozornit cizinec.



Cizinec na to přijde...nevyskytuje-li se podobná kolokace v jeho mateřštině [aus der ganzen Republik (?)]...zní mu to prostě divně a začne se ptát... 

A hlavně Čech si musí zapatomavat, že až bude psát nějaký test, tak "v Praze se sešli jazykozpytci z celé republiky" nebude překládat "...from the whole republic", protože za ten špatný překlad mu strhnou 1 bod... 



Enquiring Mind said:


> Je to fakt zvláštní, že se v češtině používá politický termín k vyznačení fyzického území. Kdyby ten vzácný a zřejmě hodně zcestovalý papoušek uletěl třeba u nás v Albionu, těžko by ho hledala "celá monarchie", ač si  docela dobře dovedu představit Královnu, jak stojí  uprostřed pole ve wellingtonkách a tvídu, s šátkem na hlavě a s dalekohledem, a vedle ní chotě Prince Philipa s nabitou puškou ...



napadlo mě: from the whole kingdom (??)


----------



## toygekko

Encolpius said:


> na moje překvapení *k mému překvapení*




Mohl byste uvést konkrétní citaci a zdroj, z kterého čerpáte? Takhle bez kontextu bych měl tendenci automaticky chápat spojení *celá republika *jako Českou republiku. Nijak zvlášť mě nenapadá, kde bych takové spojení použil k označení jiné země nebo jejích obyvatel. Vždycky bych výraz asi chápal takhle, ale možná máte takový kontext, kde by se spojení mohlo vykládat i jinak. Použil bych skutečně *celá republika, *bez slova *celá *se mi to nezdá dobře.

Jen poznámku k Slovákům, kteří se vyjadřují k češtině - je to samozřejmě v pořádku, ale česká periodika a české knihy i televizní pořady se primárně obrací na diváka z Česka, nikoliv na Slováky. Byť Slováci české pořady i české knihy sledují a čtou. Rodilý Slovák může česká spojení a české výrazy interpretovat po svém, třeba i v případě spojení *celá republika. *Proč to říkám? Protože větu *z bratislavské ZOO uletěl papoušek a pátrá po něm celá republika *spíš chápu tak, že po něm pátrá celá *Česká republika! *Kdybych byl autorem takové zprávy, raději bych napsal *celé Slovensko, *poněvadž spojení *celá republika *se mi zdá jako poměrně zažité označení *ČR.*

(Encolpie, výborný příspěvek! Dovolil bych si jen upozornit na drobnosti: *k** mému překvapení *je podle mého soudu běžnější než *na moje překvapení. *Ještě máte v posledním příspěvku *jako tady ta česká *místo *jako tady to české *(tj. fórum) a *zapatomavat* místo *zapamatovat,* ale to bude asi překlep.)


----------



## francisgranada

onetwothreefour said:


> ...   větu *z bratislavské ZOO uletěl papoušek a pátrá po něm celá republika *spíš chápu tak, že po něm pátrá celá *Česká republika! *Kdybych byl autorem takové zprávy, raději bych napsal *celé Slovensko, *poněvadž spojení *celá republika *se mi zdá jako poměrně zažité označení *ČR. *


Keby sme trochu pozmenili tú vetu, napr takto: "Z bratislavské ZOO odletěl papoušek do Vysokých Tater a teď po něm pátrá celá republika", rodený Čech by to interpretoval spontánne tiež tak, že po ňom pátra celá *Česká republika*?


----------



## toygekko

Mně se to prostě nelíbí. *Celá republika *je pro mě *Česká republika. *Ve vaší větě si obě označení jakoby protiřečí. Kdybych měl větu napsat podle sebe, řekl bych třeba *pátrá po něm celé Slovensko**. *Ale bez jasného určení, o kterou (jinou) republiku jde, chápu větu tak, že jde o Českou republiku. Jako automatismus. Ale možná že to někdo jiný nebude vnímat tak ostře.


----------



## Emys

A přemýšleli jste někdy nad tím, jak přeložit do cizího jazyka slovo *republikový*? Republikové mistrovství, republikový výbor/sněm, ... To je podobné.


----------



## toygekko

Emys said:


> A přemýšleli jste někdy nad tím, jak přeložit do cizího jazyka slovo *republikový*? Republikové mistrovství, republikový výbor/sněm, ... To je podobné.



Do kterého jazyka?


----------



## francisgranada

Maď. országos (<ország - krajina, "země"), ang. national, it. nazionale, šp. nacional, pol. krajowy/ogólnokrajowy ... Ale závisí to od konkrét. prípadu.


----------



## Encolpius

Emys said:


> A přemýšleli jste někdy nad tím, jak přeložit do cizího jazyka slovo *republikový*? Republikové mistrovství, republikový výbor/sněm, ... To je podobné.



Zajímavý postřeh. No a potom tam jsou ještě výrazy celorepublikový, celorepublikově..
*ptal jsem se Poláka, a ani v polštině se nepoužívá republika v tomto kontextu, ale němčinu nevylučuji...


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... ale němčinu nevylučuji...


Uletěného papouška by hledala die ganze _Republik _nebo die ganze_ Bundesrepublik_  ...


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> *ptal jsem se Poláka, a ani v polštině se nepoužívá republika v tomto kontextu, ale němčinu nevylučuji...



V němčině se to používá - vyplývá to z tohoto komentáře na Youtube:



> Ein  professionelles Video das sofort Lust auf mehr macht! Schade dass ich  weit entfernt im Süden der Republik wohne und so keinen gelegentlichen  Abstecher zum Zoo Leipzig (und damit in das  grandiose Gondwanaland)  machen kann. Es bleibt die Hoffnung dass sich der Tierpark Hellabrunn  sich ein Beispiel nimmt und vieles nachrüstet. VG aus Bayern!


----------

